# Wire Stretchers



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Can you make your own wire stretchers? What size wire should you use? What do you use for the hooks?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure that you could but I have never tried it. Wire stretchers are cheap enough and you would probably spend more in time and cost of materials trying to build your own than if you just bought them. Good luck to ya on what ever you decide.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're gathering-up gear & your new to furhandling, get some wood sthetchers as well. I know it's a big debate "wood or wire", I use wood (except on 'rats) & think it looks better than wire, though it's alittle more time-consuming than wire, but I think it's worth it.

My point being, use both & make the decision for yourself. I have a couple buddies I talked into trying wood & noticed the difference as well.

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Well can you make wood stretchers? What kind of wood would you want? I am manily wanted to flesh my *****.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, you can make wood stretchers fairly easy. Heres a thread that might help you out.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38258


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks, so does it matter what kind of wood I make it out of?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

basswood would be the best


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Basswood is a softer wood, so it allows you to use pushpins. I have some old 1/2" plywood stretchers I still have to use now & then (when my others are full), down-side is they won't accept pushpins, so I use 1" brads & a hammer to tack the hide inplace.

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Are wire stretchers that are 7.5" wide by 22" long big enough for ****?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If they were smalls.

Smitty


----------

